# Compatible?



## ZachSand (Mar 18, 2011)

I have an old emachine computer I planned on taking apart and to my knowledge,  it's all intact. 
Before I started dissecting it, I wanted to plug it in and see if it still worked, but I couldn't find the original power chord, so I used one that I have on my current computer and it seemed to fit perfectly and the computer turned on, but when it did it started beeping ever 4~6 seconds.
Also I plugged in my monitor and nothing came up, any ideas?


----------



## tremmor (Mar 18, 2011)

what was the model, and how many beeps? 
off hand have you changed the battery on the motherboard? 
How old is it. Someone will ask. Can you tap the F8 key and try safe mode or exit to dos with F8?


----------



## ZachSand (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's the computer
http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/emachines-t3304/4507-3118_7-31732961.html

The beeping never stopped as long as it was on, it would beep then stop for about 5 seconds, then beep, rinse and repeat. Also the fans started spinning up and everything  seemed normal, although I've only tried starting it with the side panel off.

Nothing has been changed, except more RAM has been added(512).

I'm not sure how old it is, it's my father's old computer that he most likely bought new, 4 years ago?


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 18, 2011)

Remove the added ram and reseat the other sticks.  Usually that beeping refers to memory issue.


----------



## ZachSand (Mar 18, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> Remove the added ram and reseat the other sticks.  Usually that beeping refers to memory issue.



Thank you, it turned on without the beeping.
About to plug in my monitor, and see how it goes.


----------



## ZachSand (Mar 18, 2011)

All went well, until I tried to connect to the internet. 
I went to the internet connection link in the control panel and it said I was connected, to my high speed internet and it gave me all the details IP address etc. then I went into the properties and looked to see if the network card was working properly, and it was. Yet, it still wouldn't connect to the internet. (I tried Firefox, IE, and Safari and they all told me I wasn't connected to the internet)
I made sure the ethernet chord was plugged in properly and snug, but still no internet. I also completely turned off the firewall to see if it might help, it didn't.

Then I unplugged that computer and hooked up the one I use now, no internet problems at all.


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 18, 2011)

Either could have a bad network card or possibly infected.  Do you have access to a usb flash drive?  If so download these to your flash drive and then install and and run. 

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run Rkill.scr,  Rkill.exe, or Rkill.com  but *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the HijackThis installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## ZachSand (Mar 18, 2011)

Took some doing, but here are the logs.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 3:28:36 PM, on 3/18/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\brsvc01a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\brss01a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brccMCtl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\RegistryBooster.exe
C:\Program Files\Smart PDF Creator\SmartSoft PDF Printer Agent.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.internet-home-page.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.internet-home-page.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O1 - Hosts: 94.232.248.66 antivirsystem.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 94.232.248.66 antivirsystempro.com
O1 - Hosts: 94.232.248.66 www.antivirsystempro.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.5805.1910\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0988.2\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BrMfcWnd] C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetDefPrt] C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfl06a\BrStDvPt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ControlCenter3] C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brctrcen.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [system tool] C:\WINDOWS\sysguard.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2009] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: SmartSoft PDF Printer Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Smart PDF Creator\SmartSoft PDF Printer Agent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [java_sun] Java (Sun)
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1173072479343
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{15F765FB-85EA-4719-9CF2-2DFF1C75FCC7}: NameServer = 213.174.139.72,192.168.0.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{15F765FB-85EA-4719-9CF2-2DFF1C75FCC7}: NameServer = 213.174.139.72,192.168.0.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\..\{15F765FB-85EA-4719-9CF2-2DFF1C75FCC7}: NameServer = 213.174.139.72,192.168.0.1
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - avgrsstx.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: BrSplService (Brother XP spl Service) - brother Industries Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (javaquickstarterservice) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 10084 bytes



Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 5363

Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702

3/18/2011 5:59:55 PM
mbam-log-2011-03-18 (17-59-55).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 170909
Time elapsed: 2 hour(s), 32 minute(s), 33 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 2
Registry Values Infected: 1
Registry Data Items Infected: 5
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 8

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\AvScan (Trojan.FakeAlert) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\TDSSserv.sys (Rootkit.TDSS) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\system tool (Rogue.SysGuard) -> Value: system tool -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{15F765FB-85EA-4719-9CF2-2DFF1C75FCC7}\NameServer (Trojan.DNSChanger) -> Bad: (213.174.139.72,192.168.0.1) Good: () -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{18BB617C-C0C4-41F7-B68F-E4CC920CB704}\DhcpNameServer (Trojan.DNSChanger) -> Bad: (213.174.139.72) Good: () -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{2D8D588E-A569-4DFA-9F26-7D08D1CC55D7}\DhcpNameServer (Trojan.DNSChanger) -> Bad: (213.174.139.72) Good: () -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{9F7390C1-DBED-4733-AE4C-B01DA2B82DD4}\DhcpNameServer (Trojan.DNSChanger) -> Bad: (213.174.139.72) Good: () -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{D571B9B1-6DC1-48F8-A0BA-938702BA6150}\DhcpNameServer (Trojan.DNSChanger) -> Bad: (213.174.139.72) Good: () -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
c:\WINDOWS\010112010146115110.dat (Worm.KoobFace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\010112010146118114.dat (Worm.KoobFace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\0101120101465452.dat (Worm.KoobFace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\0101120101465749.dat (Worm.KoobFace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\010112010146115110.lso (Worm.KoobFace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\010112010146118114.lso (Worm.KoobFace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\0101120101465452.lso (Worm.KoobFace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\0101120101465749.lso (Worm.KoobFace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 18, 2011)

Malwarebytes is outdated and needs to be updated.  Open malwarebytes click on the update tab, click on check for updates.  keep doing this until it says you have the latest version and then rescan your system doing the quick scan, a full scan is not needed.  Then post new logs of malwarebytes and hijackthis and you are still infected.


----------



## ZachSand (Mar 18, 2011)

How do I update them if I can't access the iternet on the computer..?


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 18, 2011)

First check to see if internet has been restored.  If not then do this.  Please download combofix to your flash drive.

AVG will have to be uninstalled before running combofix. 


*Download and Run ComboFix*
*If you already have Combofix, please delete this copy and download it again as it's being updated regularly.*

*Download this file* here :

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/anti-virus/combofix

Then double click *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce *a log* for you. *Post that log* in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window whilst it's running. That may cause it to stall*

Combofix should never take more that 20 minutes including the reboot if malware is detected.


In your next reply please post:

The ComboFix log
A fresh HiJackThis log
An update on how your computer is running


----------



## ZachSand (Mar 19, 2011)

Computer is running great, smooth and no errors. Internet still not working.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:42:34 PM, on 3/18/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\brss01a.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Smart PDF Creator\SmartSoft PDF Printer Agent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.internet-home-page.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.5805.1910\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0988.2\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BrMfcWnd] C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetDefPrt] C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfl06a\BrStDvPt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ControlCenter3] C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brctrcen.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2009] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: SmartSoft PDF Printer Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Smart PDF Creator\SmartSoft PDF Printer Agent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [java_sun] Java (Sun)
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1173072479343
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: BrSplService (Brother XP spl Service) - brother Industries Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (javaquickstarterservice) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 8413 bytes


ComboFix 11-03-18.01 - Lauren 03/19/2011   0:30.1.1 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition  5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.734.352 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: J:\ComboFix.exe
{17DDD097-36FF-435F-9E1B-52D74245D6BF}
.
WARNING -THIS MACHINE DOES NOT HAVE THE RECOVERY CONSOLE INSTALLED !!
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
H:\Autorun.inf
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Drivers/Services   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
-------\Legacy_TDSSSERV.SYS
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2011-02-19 to 2011-03-19  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-03-19 05:19 . 2011-03-19 05:19	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Lauren\Local Settings\Application Data\Help
2011-03-18 20:20 . 2011-03-18 20:20	388096	----a-r-	c:\documents and settings\Lauren\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2011-03-18 20:20 . 2011-03-18 20:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Trend Micro
2011-03-18 20:20 . 2011-03-18 20:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Lauren\Application Data\Malwarebytes
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-03-19 05:24 . 2009-02-03 16:09	11952	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\lol
2010-12-20 23:09 . 2009-02-03 15:24	38224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2010-12-20 23:08 . 2009-02-03 15:24	20952	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"swg"="c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2007-07-13 68856]
"Uniblue RegistryBooster 2009"="c:\program files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\RegistryBooster.exe" [2008-08-26 2019624]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2005-09-18 7204864]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2005-09-18 1519616]
"NvMediaCenter"="c:\windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll" [2005-09-18 86016]
"SSBkgdUpdate"="c:\program files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" [2003-10-14 155648]
"PaperPort PTD"="c:\program files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe" [2005-03-17 57393]
"IndexSearch"="c:\program files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe" [2005-03-17 40960]
"BrMfcWnd"="c:\program files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe" [2006-03-28 622592]
"SetDefPrt"="c:\program files\Brother\Brmfl06a\BrStDvPt.exe" [2005-01-26 49152]
"ControlCenter3"="c:\program files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brctrcen.exe" [2006-04-10 61440]
"SoundMan"="SOUNDMAN.EXE" [2005-12-15 577536]
"Symantec PIF AlertEng"="c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" [2007-11-29 583048]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-01-28 136600]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2010-09-22 47904]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2010-09-08 421888]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2010-09-24 421160]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2010-09-23 35760]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2010-09-21 932288]
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Microsoft Office.lnk - c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE [1999-2-17 65588]
SmartSoft PDF Printer Agent.lnk - c:\program files\Smart PDF Creator\SmartSoft PDF Printer Agent.exe [2010-6-22 62848]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\firefox.exe"=
.
S1 6a49435c;6a49435c;c:\windows\system32\drivers\6a49435c.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\6a49435c.sys [?]
S1 AvgLdx86;AVG Free AVI Loader Driver x86;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\avgldx86.sys --> c:\windows\system32\Drivers\avgldx86.sys [?]
S1 AvgTdiX;AVG Free8 Network Redirector;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\avgtdix.sys --> c:\windows\system32\Drivers\avgtdix.sys [?]
S2 avg8wd;AVG Free8 WatchDog;c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe --> c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe [?]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [1/31/2010 5:09 PM 135664]
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2010-12-23 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2008-07-30 17:34]
.
2011-03-19 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-01-31 22:09]
.
2011-03-19 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-01-31 22:09]
.
2011-03-19 c:\windows\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{734F8CC2-13FC-421D-A1D9-62646EA0D36B}.job
- c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe [2007-08-14 10:31]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.internet-home-page.com
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\Lauren\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gaxj4o61.default\
FF - Ext: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
HKLM-Run-AVG8_TRAY - c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
Notify-avgrsstarter - avgrsstx.dll
AddRemove-STI Shortcuts Install - T:\UnInst.exe
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-03-18 23:34
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ...  
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ...  
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10k_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10k_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(2904)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\windows\system32\brss01a.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\windows\system32\nvsvc32.exe
c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
c:\windows\SOUNDMAN.EXE
c:\program files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2011-03-18  23:39:42 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2011-03-19 04:39
.
Pre-Run: 71,606,325,248 bytes free
Post-Run: 74,152,882,176 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 583E5A50E58972BB6B91011F49AA3EC3


----------



## cabinfever1977 (Mar 19, 2011)

try your usb jacks, if usb and ethernet doesnt work then you may need to install the main bus driver for the board,available fron e-machine website,download on your other computer,then put on this one.


----------



## ZachSand (Mar 19, 2011)

All USB's worked. Tried my keyboard in each one.


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 19, 2011)

Please move the combofix file from your flash drive to your desktop on the infected computer so we may perform the following procedure.

1. Go to Start > Run > type Notepad.exe and click OK to open Notepad.
It must be Notepad, not Wordpad.
2. Copy the text in the below code box


```
Driver::
6a49435c

Service::
6a49435c

File::
c:\windows\system32\drivers\6a49435c.sys
```

3. Go to the Notepad window and click Edit > Paste
4. Then click File > Save
5. Name the file CFScript.txt - Save the file to your Desktop
6. Then drag the CFScript (hold the left mouse button while dragging the file) and drop it (release the left mouse button) into ComboFix.exe as you see in the screenshot below. Important: Perform this instruction carefully!







ComboFix will begin to execute, just follow the prompts.
After reboot (in case it asks to reboot), it will produce a log for you.
Post that log (Combofix.txt) in your next reply.

Also I need you to post a fresh hijackthis log as the one you posted was done before combofix was run.  So run the combofix script first and then run a fresh hijackthis log and post both of them back here.

As far not having internet if the new comofix script doesn't restore your internet then try the following.

Open internet options in control panel and click on the connections tab, click on the lan settings button, make sure the boxes under proxy server setttings are unchecked.  If they were checked then this should restore your internet.

Let me know if your internet is back.  Also please post an uninstall list using hijackthis.  Open hijackthis, click on open misc tools section, click on open uninstall manager, click on save list and save it to your desktop, then copy and paste that log back here with the other 2 logs.


----------



## ZachSand (Mar 20, 2011)

Booted it up just now, and the internet is working!

I'm not quite sure what ultimately fixed it, but thanks!


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Did you run the combofix script? Because you are still infected.  I also need you to post the uninstall list from hiajackthis so we can finish cleaning up your machine.


----------



## ZachSand (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's all three, sorry it took me a while to get them up.

*Combofix*

ComboFix 11-03-19.04 - Richard Sikes 03/20/2011  16:13:07.2.1 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition  5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.734.450 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Richard Sikes\My Documents\Downloads\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\documents and settings\Richard Sikes\Desktop\CFScript.txt
.
FILE ::
"c:\windows\system32\drivers\6a49435c.sys"
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Drivers/Services   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
-------\Service_6a49435c
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2011-02-20 to 2011-03-20  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-03-20 20:35 . 2011-03-20 20:35	--------	d--h--w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Common Files
2011-03-20 20:30 . 2011-03-20 21:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG10
2011-03-20 20:29 . 2011-03-20 20:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\AVG
2011-03-20 20:24 . 2011-03-20 20:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\MFAData
2011-03-20 20:00 . 2011-03-03 18:16	25048	----a-w-	c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\components\browserdirprovider.dll
2011-03-20 20:00 . 2011-03-03 18:16	140248	----a-w-	c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\components\brwsrcmp.dll
2011-03-20 14:49 . 2011-03-20 14:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\CCleaner
2011-03-20 14:48 . 2011-03-20 14:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Defraggler
2011-03-20 14:46 . 2011-03-20 14:46	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Lauren\Application Data\MSNInstaller
2011-03-20 07:21 . 2010-10-19 20:51	222080	------w-	c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2011-03-20 07:19 . 2011-03-20 07:19	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\documents and settings\NetworkService\IETldCache
2011-03-20 07:03 . 2011-03-20 07:03	2923248	----a-w-	c:\program files\WindowsXP-KB914882-x86-ENU.exe
2011-03-19 05:19 . 2011-03-19 05:19	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Lauren\Local Settings\Application Data\Help
2011-03-18 20:20 . 2011-03-18 20:20	388096	----a-r-	c:\documents and settings\Lauren\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2011-03-18 20:20 . 2011-03-18 20:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Trend Micro
2011-03-18 20:20 . 2011-03-18 20:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Lauren\Application Data\Malwarebytes
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-03-19 05:24 . 2009-02-03 16:09	11952	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\lol
2010-12-20 23:09 . 2009-02-03 15:24	38224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2010-12-20 23:08 . 2009-02-03 15:24	20952	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"swg"="c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2007-07-13 68856]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2005-09-18 7204864]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2005-09-18 1519616]
"NvMediaCenter"="c:\windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll" [2005-09-18 86016]
"SSBkgdUpdate"="c:\program files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" [2003-10-14 155648]
"PaperPort PTD"="c:\program files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe" [2005-03-17 57393]
"IndexSearch"="c:\program files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe" [2005-03-17 40960]
"BrMfcWnd"="c:\program files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe" [2006-03-28 622592]
"SetDefPrt"="c:\program files\Brother\Brmfl06a\BrStDvPt.exe" [2005-01-26 49152]
"ControlCenter3"="c:\program files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brctrcen.exe" [2006-04-10 61440]
"SoundMan"="SOUNDMAN.EXE" [2005-12-15 577536]
"Symantec PIF AlertEng"="c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" [2007-11-29 583048]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-01-28 136600]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2010-09-22 47904]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2010-09-08 421888]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2010-09-24 421160]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2010-09-23 35760]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2010-09-21 932288]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]
"AvgUninstallURL"="start http:" [X]
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Microsoft Office.lnk - c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE [1999-2-17 65588]
SmartSoft PDF Printer Agent.lnk - c:\program files\Smart PDF Creator\SmartSoft PDF Printer Agent.exe [2010-6-22 62848]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\firefox.exe"=
.
S2 avg8wd;AVG Free8 WatchDog;c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe --> c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe [?]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [1/31/2010 5:09 PM 135664]
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2010-12-23 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2008-07-30 17:34]
.
2011-03-20 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-01-31 22:09]
.
2011-03-20 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-01-31 22:09]
.
2011-03-20 c:\windows\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{734F8CC2-13FC-421D-A1D9-62646EA0D36B}.job
- c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe [2007-08-14 10:31]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.internet-home-page.com
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_D183CA64F05FDD98.dll/cmsidewiki.html
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\Lauren\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gaxj4o61.default\
FF - Ext: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
HKCU-Run-Uniblue RegistryBooster 2009 - c:\program files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\RegistryBooster.exe
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-03-20 16:24
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ...  
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ...  
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10k_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10k_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(2688)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\windows\system32\brss01a.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\windows\system32\nvsvc32.exe
c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
c:\windows\SOUNDMAN.EXE
c:\program files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brccMCtl.exe
c:\program files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2011-03-20  16:27:42 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2011-03-20 21:27
.
Pre-Run: 73,585,598,464 bytes free
Post-Run: 74,096,652,288 bytes free
.
WindowsXP-KB310994-SP2-Home-BootDisk-ENU.exe
[boot loader]
timeout=2
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
c:\cmdcons\BOOTSECT.DAT="Microsoft Windows Recovery Console" /cmdcons
UnsupportedDebug="do not select this" /debug
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
C:\ = "Unidentified operating system on drive H."
.
- - End Of File - - FAC8C84C3FF2CA83CA22CCDA99C5C9CA

*HiJack This*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 4:33:53 PM, on 3/20/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\brss01a.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brccMCtl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Smart PDF Creator\SmartSoft PDF Printer Agent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.internet-home-page.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.6209.1142\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BrMfcWnd] C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfcmon\BrMfcWnd.exe /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetDefPrt] C:\Program Files\Brother\Brmfl06a\BrStDvPt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ControlCenter3] C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter3\brctrcen.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?lic=NFVZOVgtTlNWVkwtTzRCWlEtUUlNQ0wtUVREQ0gtNElKTUg"&"inst=NzctNTY5OTUzMDg2LVQxLVU4NSsxLUtWMys3LUJBKzEtWEwrMS1VQ0FMTCsxLUJBUjhHKzEtVUNBTEwyKzItVEI4KzItRkwrOC1GOE04QSszLUY4TTlBKzItWE8xMCsxMg"&"prod=90"&"ver=10.0.1204
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: SmartSoft PDF Printer Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Smart PDF Creator\SmartSoft PDF Printer Agent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_D183CA64F05FDD98.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [java_sun] Java (Sun)
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1173072479343
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: BrSplService (Brother XP spl Service) - brother Industries Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (javaquickstarterservice) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 8448 bytes


*Uninstall list*

Acrobat.com
Acrobat.com
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Media Player
Adobe Media Player
Adobe Reader 9.4.0
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Bonjour
Brother MFL-Pro Suite
CCleaner
Defraggler
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB976098-v2)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB979306)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB981793)
iTunes
Java(TM) 6 Update 11
Java(TM) 6 Update 6
LiveUpdate 3.1 (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate Notice (Symantec Corporation)
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office 2000 Standard
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.15)
NVIDIA Drivers
OpenOffice.org Installer 1.0
PaperPort
QuickTime
Realtek AC'97 Audio
Safari
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB963027)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB972260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB974455)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB976325)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976325)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB978207)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB981332)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB979402)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921503)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929123)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933729)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935840)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB936021)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938829)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941202)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941568)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941693)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943055)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943460)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943485)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB945553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946026)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948590)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948881)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958470)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973525)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977165)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978251)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979559)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980195)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980218)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
Smart PDF Creator 5.0.1.349
Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB976749)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB975364)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976662)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB980182)
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB914882)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update for Windows XP (KB932823-v3)
Update for Windows XP (KB933360)
Update for Windows XP (KB938828)
Update for Windows XP (KB942763)
Update for Windows XP (KB942840)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Uninstall the following programs entries if they appear in add/remove programs.

Java(TM) 6 Update 11
Java(TM) 6 Update 6
Windows Internet Explorer 7

Then download the following.

Java - http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp

AVG removal tool - http://download.avg.com/filedir/util/support/avg_remover_stf_x86_2011_1184.exe

Norton removal tool - http://majorgeeks.com/Norton_Removal_Tool_SymNRT_d4749.html

You have remnants left over of AVG and Nortons and they need to be removed.  Please download the uninstallers for both and run them.  Then you need to decide what Antivirus program you want.  I don't recommend the latest version of AVG.  I would either download Microsoft Security Essentials or Avast.

MSE - http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

Avast - http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Free-Antivirus/3000-2239_4-10019223.html

Rerun hijackthis and place checks next to the following entries.

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-unins...lic=NFVZOVgtTlNWVkwtTzRCWlEtUUlNQ0wtUVREQ0gtN ElKTUg"&"inst=NzctNTY5OTUzMDg2LVQxLVU4NSsxLUtWMys3 LUJBKzEtWEwrMS1VQ0FMTCsxLUJBUjhHKzEtVUNBTEwyKzItVE I4KzItRkwrOC1GOE04QSszLUY4TTlBKzItWE8xMCsxMg"&"pro d=90"&"ver=10.0.1204
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNo tifier.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O11 - Options group: [java_sun] Java (Sun)

Then click on fix checked at the bottom.


----------



## ZachSand (Mar 20, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> Uninstall the following programs entries if they appear in add/remove programs.
> 
> Java(TM) 6 Update 11
> Java(TM) 6 Update 6
> ...



Done.
I chose MSE.


----------

